# Katie Jig backer board



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I have been using the Katie jig in the little time I can find. I like it. The backer board is made out of MDF. I am wondering if Katie user can tell me what they use once the backer board is too used up. My backer board is 3/4 inch minus 1/32 inch.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I have been thinking of you and wondering if you got your Katie jig.

I just made a new long 21" Katie jig and I use some 5/8" thick part.board and it can be just about anything that's flat and a min. of 5/8" thick.

by the way it's hard to use it up ,once you use it you will have pockets in the backer board but that's ok...you will get to the point you will want to replace it, just flip it around and at some point replace it with some more MDF or what every..

=====





S Bolton said:


> I have been using the Katie jig in the little time I can find. I like it. The backer board is made out of MDF. I am wondering if Katie user can tell me what they use once the backer board is too used up. My backer board is 3/4 inch minus 1/32 inch.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Bob. The thickness of the backer board isn't real touchy? I noticed I was getting a lot of pockets in it, but that is a good idea to turn it around. I image I can also turn it upside down and use the top up. 

I modified mine and I will post a photo when I can. No big deal. Just trying to think like you do.

I am working most evening now and I don't have much time, but I must say I enjoy the little I have used of the Katie. I am going to put on the toaster bars tonight.

You say you "made" a Katie jig or you bought another one?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

"You say you "made" a Katie jig or you bought another one?"

I could not hack buying one more so I made one 


http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/9519-fence.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/9502-template-pattern-tracing.html

==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ, I typed up this question but can't find it. If you answered it, ignore this.

Does the thickness of the backer board play much of a role in the tightness of the joint on the Katie Jig? My backer board is just a tiny bit under 3/4's of an inch. You said 5/8's. You don't think I need to be that fussy? The reason I ask is that the MDF I can buy locally is over 3/4 of an inch but maybe it doesn't matter that much.

How tight are your joints? I can't hand pound mine together with out extreme effort but they are nice and tight.

Sorry I have so many questions and so few answers.

thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

" How tight are your joints? " nice of you to ask , I'm old fart and my joints are dam tight    LOL,, just like my jaws most of the time   LOL...you know how old farts are... 

" Does the thickness of the backer board play much of a role in the tightness "
No .it's how far you push the bit in the socket,, I use a stop block that's clamped to the fence, so I don't go to deep....keeps the backboard from getting ripped out to much...and so I don't hit the Alum.bar if I get to carried away..........

You now can find MDF at HD/Lowes that's marked 3/4" but it's 5/8" it's going the way of plywood...just a way for them to make more money I think,,less product same price thing...

I also tap the joints in place if I use a new bit, if I use a old bit they just slip right in....  but I do move the bit around in the socket also if I'm using pine,soft wood, it has more of the little fibers left behind than the hardwoods...

" Sorry I have so many questions " no big deal I do like to share if I can.

===========



S Bolton said:


> BJ, I typed up this question but can't find it. If you answered it, ignore this.
> 
> Does the thickness of the backer board play much of a role in the tightness of the joint on the Katie Jig? My backer board is just a tiny bit under 3/4's of an inch. You said 5/8's. You don't think I need to be that fussy? The reason I ask is that the MDF I can buy locally is over 3/4 of an inch but maybe it doesn't matter that much.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have a photo of the stop block that is attached to the fence. I cannot picture it. Don't go to a lot of trouble.

thanks

SB

ps. I didn't mean you body joints.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

It's just two blocks of wood that's clamped to the fence to stop the jig on both ends of the jig.

If I recall it's 1/2" thick , once you make a cut or two push the bit into the pocket to the stopping point then make the stop blocks...yours may not be the same as mind ,I have knobs sticking out from the jig...and they stop the jig at the fence...but I'm sure why they need to be 1/2" thick and sticking out from the fence plus I use a vac. pickup at the same time..helps keep the chips out of the way more or less.. 

========




S Bolton said:


> Do you have a photo of the stop block that is attached to the fence. I cannot picture it. Don't go to a lot of trouble.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

Sorry
I forgot you wanted a snapshot of the stop blocks for the Katie jig, but I got it done.. 

see below, as you can see the blocks stop the bit from going to deep and trashing the backer board.....it works for both sides of the jig,,,the fence is clamp it place and that's all it takes.. 

You may say why not just one block, you want the channel open to the vac. pickup to keep the chips out of the way...

========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I could not figure that one out in my mind. You are clever.

I like the Katie although I haven't used it much due to working in the evening. But the joints sure are nice and tight.

Thanks

SB


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bj. Now even I understand. He, He.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You're Welcome and Thanks

I sure like the Katie jig,, the joint are always right on from the get go...no setup to talk about just drop the bit in place set it and put in some dovetails quick and easy and they are strong...most don't put dovetails on on both ends of a drawer because it's a pain to get them all to line up but with the Katie jig it's duck soup  

By the way the stop blocks have dovetail joints holding the 90 deg. right angle . 

One more nice thing about the Katie, is you can take the joint apart unlike the blind dovetail joint that likes to snap if you press it in and then take it apart... 


=========



S Bolton said:


> I could not figure that one out in my mind. You are clever.
> 
> I like the Katie although I haven't used it much due to working in the evening. But the joints sure are nice and tight.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, after looking at this, I noticed your bits look like they are not the same color as mine. Do you have a good place to get them?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

hahahahaha
I have about 10 sets , I got most of them from 
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

His out until 10-08-2008 but one of the best I have found.
His price is 1/3 of the norm and are good as any I have found..
PLus he has sold about 10.000 router bits with zero neg.feed back..that's hard to do on eBay..


So good I keep buying more of them , can't have to many router bits and the price is so good it's hard for me not to stock up..

====




=========


S Bolton said:


> Bob, after looking at this, I noticed your bits look like they are not the same color as mine. Do you have a good place to get them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I assume it is easy to tell what bits he has that will work with the Katie? 7 degree with a bearing, etc.

Thanks for the tip.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Right ON, but you can use other bits as well 
The sets I got from him have 10 bits in them, and some less, I'm trying to recall what I paid for the set , I thing it was 40.oo bucks for the big bit set and 15.oo for the small 4 piece set...
Some didn't come with the bearing but I got some from MLCS at the right price..

I will take a snapshot and post one or two of the sets and the bearing as well..

=========






S Bolton said:


> I assume it is easy to tell what bits he has that will work with the Katie? 7 degree with a bearing, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Great.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

It's late here but I did pop out into the shop and got a snapshot or two of the bit sets.

You will see longer router bits they work the best because sometimes you need just a bit more  ..

======


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Gosh Bob, I didn't expect you to go photograph the bits tonight.

Many thanks.

I will pick some up. Need to start saving money for the kids in college.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You're Welcome
" kids in college " O don't get me started on that one 

I can go on and on   dang kids  college, play time after HS... 

==========


S Bolton said:


> Gosh Bob, I didn't expect you to go photograph the bits tonight.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you buy just the ones that will work with the Katie from this guy?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Yup, The set below is made for the Katie jig... 
He also sells a two piece set, 7/16" ,7 deg. dovetail and a 5/8" standard one.
I thinking is was 12.oo bucks...plus shipping of 6.50...

=======



S Bolton said:


> Can you buy just the ones that will work with the Katie from this guy?
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you kindly.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Steve

I should note **** you* DON'T* need to use the bits with the* bearing* on them if your router table can take on the brass guides , in that way you can just use standard bits .


I will take a snapshot of that setup and post it so you can see what it looks like but I'm sure you know what I mean..

=====


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> You're Welcome Steve
> 
> I should note **** you* DON'T* need to use the bits with the* bearing* on them if your router table can take on the brass guides , in that way you can just use standard bits .
> 
> ...


Did you ever post this Bob? I didn't notice this thread until today. It answered my other question !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Not the same type of jig but it's done the same way with a guide in the table 

=========




istracpsboss said:


> Did you ever post this Bob? I didn't notice this thread until today. It answered my other question !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------

